# Tarmac SL vs SL2



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

I was convinced that I would get an '08 S-Works Roubaix. My dealer suggested to consider an '08 S-Works Tarmac SL instead, since it would provide much more comfort (with the full carbon and the '08 longer headtube) than my aluminum Cervelo Soloist. I will be test-riding both the Roubaix and Tarmac SL next week.

NOW - what's with the SL2 and comfort. Does anybody have first-hand experience comparing it to the Tarmac SL or the Roubaix? I know the Tarmac's are supposed to be far more responsive, but I hope to do a lot of longer rides (100+ miles at least once a week) starting this season.

Thanks!


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Tarmac should not be on your list given what you're using the bike for. SL2 shouldn't even be mentioned. The Roubaix is a roubaix bike.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

the Inbred said:


> Tarmac should not be on your list given what you're using the bike for. SL2 shouldn't even be mentioned. The Roubaix is a roubaix bike.


Why? In my size the '08 Tarmac has nearly the same size head tube as the roubaix. My Tarmac is very comfortable and I would have no problems using it for 100+ mile rides.

I would ride them both and decide which you like the best


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

They are both more similar then different- probably the biggest difference is the handling between the Tarmac and Roubaix. Tarmac is a bit quicker handling- which is nice if you are racing. 

That said, the SL2 is much stiffer then the Roubaix (or maybe even the Tarmac SL) and will ride accordingly. 

Local shop has a Sworks Roubaix- it is a really nice bike. Dead sexy. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*Tarmac is a dream on long rides*

Don't let long rides be the deciding factor. Fit should be more important. I've ridden many century training rides and two double century races on my size 54 07 S-Works Tarmac and comfort was not an issue. I'm now riding an 08 SL2 and have several 100 mile rides with no complaints.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with emetski. I have a Tarmac SL and a Roubaix Expert/Pro. The Tarmac is fine on long rides. The Roubaix may be slightly better on longer rides, but honestly, I don't notice the difference. And along the lines of what Coolhand mentions, what you will notice, even when not racing, is the handling difference. As I ride my Tarmac more and more, the less I like the handling of the Roubaix on fast downhill twisties.

Both are great bikes. What I've notice is that several satisfied Roubaix owners (me included) subsequently moved on to Tarmacs. SL versus SL2? I think the SL2 is ~ 50 grams lighter and has a stiffer bottom bracket area. Something most mere mortal riders probably aren't going to notice. I'd love to have an SL2. The 'raw' is one sexy bike. However, practicality got the best of me, and I felt I'd be more comfortable crashing a $2000 rather than a $2700 frame-set.


----------



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys... My shop apparently has good stock in. I'm going to get fitted next week, and see how it goes.

Some people say that the SL2 is MORE COMFORTABLE than an SL, not just a bit lighter. If it was a lot more comfortable, it may be tempting to get it. Haven't ridden either of the 3 yet (Roubaix, SL, SL2), so will need to see. Not sure if my LBS has an SL2 in stock.

Anybody feel the comfort of an SL2 is much better than the SL? Or are the differences more about weight and stiffness? Thanks!


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

If both the SL and the SL2 are set up the same, I can't imagine much difference in comfort. Both are plenty stiff. I really noticed the weight difference between my SL2 and my S-works Tarmac, but the weight difference between the SL and the SL2 is slight. I hate to admit it, but the cool factor and looks of the SL2 (and the fact that the first 'raw' in the door at my LBS was my size) tipped the scale for me to throw down the extra cash. btw, in my group of fellow riders, a few Roubaix riders have moved on to Tarmac's while I don't know of anyone moving from Tarmac to Roubaix.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> If both the SL and the SL2 are set up the same, I can't imagine much difference in comfort. Both are plenty stiff. I really noticed the weight difference between my SL2 and my S-works Tarmac, but the weight difference between the SL and the SL2 is slight. I hate to admit it, but the cool factor and looks of the SL2 (and the fact that the first 'raw' in the door at my LBS was my size) tipped the scale for me to throw down the extra cash. btw, in my group of fellow riders, a few Roubaix riders have moved on to Tarmac's while I don't know of anyone moving from Tarmac to Roubaix.


 +1 :thumbsup: Couldn't agree more.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I have 4 centuries already on my Tarmac SL2. I think it's very comfortable. It's fast but I think it is not hard on the body. I have yet to gotten off the bike beaten up at all as compared to my 2004 giant tcr1.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gotta concur with......*

.....the Tarmac crowd. My S-Works SL2 is MORE comfy than my 07' S-Works Roubaix. 
It's stiffer, lighter, and the handling is quicker than the Roubaix as well.
- The Roubaix is FAR from a "bad" bike, it's just different. :thumbsup:


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

wow, you guys are contradicting everyone i have talked with about the SL2. everyone that has ridden one for extended periods, at least. every Roubaix i have ridden has been buttery smooth. 23c tires, ESs and 32h Open Pros. Like a Lincoln Town Car. The SL2 I road felt like a muted a System6.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Well Inbred, I do not have much experience with too many bikes. I've only ridden my 04 Giant TRC1 and my Tarmac SL2....and the SL2 is way way more comfortable. I feel fresh after long rides. I do ride on Reynolds DV46 full Carbon Clinchers...so I do not know if that adds to the comfyness. That's just my observation versus my other bike.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

10oz differance in S-works Tarmc sl and sl2 pro I have on the floor. About same price.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm with RFR on this. There is no reason why an SL2 or an SL can't be fast, responsive and still comfortable over long distances. If your body type matches the set up then the bike works fine as many pro racers prove by riding hundreds of miles a week. Some may prefer the fit of the Roubaix and some may be between sizes of a Tarmac and the Roubaix fit is better suited. With my 5'9" frame, a 54 Roubaix felt too big and a 52 Roubaix too small (my 53cm Litespeed is the perfect size). The Tarmac compact factory set up is perfect after I shorten the stem. For some, a tarmac set up may be too aggressive and the Roubaix more comfortable. If that is the case, then I say go Roubaix and you'll never regret it, but don't go Roubaix just because you like long rides and don't think an SL or SL2 can handle it. Trust me they can handle it. One of the guys I ride with just did the Solvang double last week on his 08 SL without a complaint.


----------

